# AKC's new stance on e-collars.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/378291358000 ... show-clips

This is pretty sad that the VP of the AKC can see no benefit to e-collars, and believes all dogs are jut as happy on a leash as they are off a leash.

Mods, move if you feel this is the wrong forum.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

The degree of raw stupidity that know-it-all blonde in the black dress goes to in that video.... Wow. As they sit there with two yip-yip ankle biters-neither of those dogs or humans have any business being spokespersons for anything. The dogs are genetic experiments in uselessness- and the worst day the blonde had was when the waiter was so rude when she asked for a new wine glass.

Shock collars are the greatest invention in the history of dog training- used properly! Alot of kids should have them put on...so should their parents.

Dogs need to know exactly where there place is in the pecking order-it's hardwired into a dog's natural instincts. If you make it clear that it wasn't acceptable and they continue doing it-they get electrical stimulus that increases until they understand that you are not putting up with it anymore. Period.

Dogs need discipline very early-it cures problems early. The same goes for kids.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Dance mailman! Haha. That's a classic g/o!

Just keep shock collars out of the hands of morons and everyone will be happy. (Keep dogs out of the hands of morons too)

I've turned a lot of dogs into well mannered, lovable pets and hunting companions with e-collars- dogs that otherwise would have went to the pound or next trip out would have had a shovel involved. ..

Untrained, uncorrected dogs also bite. Either adults on the hand or leg-or children in the face! What would you rather have: a dog afraid to get shocked or a child with scars that will be with them their whole life?


----------

